# Catnapping



## PHRAG (Aug 30, 2006)

Is that a word? Anyway.







This is the most active Lefty has been all week. He sleeps somewhere around 20 hours a day.


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 30, 2006)

Very Cute!!!!

Sometimes I wish I was a cat....and could sleep all day like that.....

Robert


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 30, 2006)

I think he is trying to make up for my lack of sleep. I sleep about five hours a night on average.


----------



## Heather (Aug 30, 2006)

Moey sleeps like that a lot. I always worry her nose is chilly.


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 30, 2006)

Covering his eyes is something rare for Lefty. He usually sleeps on his back with his feet straight up in the air like this...






What a hard life.


----------



## silence882 (Aug 30, 2006)

The difference between dogs and cats.... Dogs come when you call them, cats take a message and get back to you later.

(I forget where I heard it, but i have neither, so i can't swear it's true)

--Stephen


----------



## adiaphane (Aug 30, 2006)

My cat comes when I call him. I think, though, that he is a defective cat in that he is so needy and follows me every where.


----------



## Heather (Aug 30, 2006)

Hehe, looks familiar....
Mmmm, fat white cat bellies.


----------



## PHRAG (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought the reason Lefty slept like that, is that he might be deficient of some grey matter. But now seeing pics of Ms. M lounging belly up, I am sure of it.


----------



## lienluu (Aug 31, 2006)

I wish i were a cat...


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2006)

Haha, I love that photo of Spanky on the fishtanks. :rollhappy: 



PHRAG said:


> I thought the reason Lefty slept like that, is that he might be deficient of some grey matter. But now seeing pics of Ms. M lounging belly up, I am sure of it.



I have another photo I almost posted from the same day, but Mo's head is gonked up against a table leg. Gives weight to your theory, John.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Sep 12, 2006)

OOh, OOh, a chance for me to show off my cats with other cat lovers?! I used to have 2 german shepards, huge rowdy dogs that were a lot of fun. After giving cats a shot, I have to say I am now totally smitten by these creatures! I have two kitties, Sora (the grey one) and Fuuki. I named the black one Fuuki just as I was starting to get into the Fuukiran a couple years ago. They have been best buddies since day one!









Sora likes our company box!




Two years together and still the best of friends!


----------



## Heather (Sep 12, 2006)

OMG, so cute! 
Jason, my cat likes your company boxes too. In fact, feel free to send some along, and if you don't feel like sending them empty, well, you know what to do. She'd be so happy. :rollhappy:


----------



## PHRAG (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome cats! Lefty used to climb into boxes when he was younger, but he is soooo fat now, it's hard finding boxes big enough for him to fit into.


----------



## Sangii (Oct 3, 2006)

I also have a "nap expert" at home....Syrah...






actually she's pretty active, she's out hunting at night while I'm sleeping !

Jason, your cats are sooooo cute !


----------



## streetmorrisart (Oct 9, 2006)

Sooo many cute cats! Everyone is very lucky. They are great friends--and some DO come when called. One of mine does right away, the other leaves just enough lag time to make sure you think it was his idea.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 9, 2006)

Anybody see "Eye of the Leopard" on TV recently? Now, there's a *cat*!


----------



## Heather (Oct 9, 2006)

Ohno! I missed a cat! Syrah is adorable - she looks as though she is perturbed about her sleeping space being invaded by a flash! 

Some cushy bed too. 

I used to think I was a dog person, until I got a cool cat. Mo's a biatch a lot of the time, but she's also my best buddy. She has an incredible amount of personality. I love her so much!


----------



## myxodex (Oct 10, 2006)

Great cats! Our cat also sleeps on his back with his feet in the air and has a cardboard box fetish ... wonder if these are linked.

yet another cat - dog comparison :

dogs have owners, cats have staff

Cheers,
Tim


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 10, 2006)

I don't think I ever have seen my cat sleep belly up.She only comes when I call if she wants to.


----------



## Heather (Oct 10, 2006)

Ron, that's not a kitty, it's across between a leopard and a raccoon.  
She's beautiful!


----------



## Jason Fischer (Oct 14, 2006)

No need for expensive toys, the local grocery bag will do...







Can this cat get any lazier?


----------



## Heather (Oct 15, 2006)

Hehe, Jason....so cute!


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 15, 2006)

I've been lurking on this thread long enough that I thought I should post. Adorable, all of them, and great photos


----------



## Wendy (Oct 15, 2006)

Gosh, i love all the kitties posted here. Here's a photo of Gregory doing what he does best.....


----------



## Heather (Oct 16, 2006)

Hahaha!! Gregory is my next kitty. 
Seriously, when given the chance next, I'm going for a ginger. The calicos are just too mean. Poor Moey, I do love her but she is incredibly fickle. I bought her a new scratchy toy yesterday, and she got all hepped up on catnip, and promptly attacked me. sigh...


----------



## lienluu (Oct 16, 2006)

Does life get any better than this?


----------



## Tony (Oct 18, 2006)

I've been adopted by a stray.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 18, 2006)

Tony said:


> I've been adopted by a stray.


 
He fits in here already.


----------



## Heather (Oct 18, 2006)

SO cute....I want more cats. Cats and orchids. Hand in hand. My new passion.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 18, 2006)

what's a calico?
what kind of cats are Sora and Ron-NY's? 
I see a new obsession coming on.....


----------



## Heather (Oct 18, 2006)

You know a calico when they snuggle under the covers with you for an hour, and just when you fall asleep, they take a chunk out of your calf. Very recognizeable! 

The infamous photo of me and my fickle cali....


----------



## Jason Fischer (Oct 19, 2006)

MoreWater,

I think Sora is 1/2 bengal and 1/2 something else... but I'm not sure, I got him at the local humane society and he was found in an old abandoned shed! Such a cutie if I do say so myself!

And Lien, that pic is hilarious! :rollhappy:


----------



## Tony (Oct 19, 2006)

Heather said:


> SO cute....I want more cats. Cats and orchids. Hand in hand. My new passion.




Cats like orchids, but orchids don't seem to care for cats all that much. For some reason they don't take well to being knocked over and chewed on all the time.


----------



## MoreWater (Oct 20, 2006)

ahh..... half bengal.... I think I have fallen for one of those before....

and Heather....:rollhappy:


----------



## Sue (Oct 28, 2006)

My cats are back home in St. Louis. Which is sad for me.

The fluffy one is Amos Wickey, usually called "the boy," and the *ahem* robust one is Wallace Beauford Neeley.

















Cats for breakfast.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 28, 2006)

Too cute! I love the cats on the table. Ours get up on our dining room table to have a better view of the back yard. (except when we are eating or have the table cleaned and set for eating) We have friends who are disgusted that we 'let' out cats on the table...you can tell they're not cat people. The only place our cats don't go is on the kitchen counter. They're too lazy, plus there's no 'view' for them.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 28, 2006)

Wendy, the view cats like most to see on the kitchen counter is a nice chicken leg.


----------

